# Hulkster Newsletter, 1ST 1998, Issue #8



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

MUSCULAR ENHANCEMENT NEWSLETTER, 1st Quarter 1998, Issue 8
(Formerly known as The Hulkster’s Newsletter)
Editor/Trainer/Consultant: Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker

Hulkster's Newsletters (Muscular Enhancement Home Page)
“Web-site created by [Live Wire Web Designs]” ironman@elitefitness.com

hulkster@kuentos.guam.net, (To Contact Muscular Enhancement “The
Hulkster JR’s” Newsletter)
hulksterjr@elitefitness.com, (To Contact Hulkster Jr.)
hulkconsult@elitefitness.com (Personal One on One Consultation with
Hulkster Jr.)

***Better bodies are not created by steroids alone, it takes hard work,
diet, and proper nutrition to achieve the physique you want!!!***

This issue was put together with the assistance of ELITEFITNESS (George
Spellwin), MASSQUANTITIES (DEREK “Unique” CORNELIOUS), BIGCANUK, GUMBI,
B (A NEW BREED OF GURU), THE HIGHWAYCHILE, SHARI, and MR. OX


EDITORIAL NOTE: With a new year, comes new ideas!!! This newsletter is
now going to be published on a quarterly basis, not monthly, as it was,
while it was called “The Hulkster’s Newsletter”. With a video and book
deal pending, plus seminars being scheduled. I’ll not be able to publish
as often as before, it’s not that I’m getting lazy, just I want to make
sure that only quality material is put out, and this takes time!!! For
those that are subscribed to the Hulkster’s Consult, a newer and more
advanced “Gains Maker Formula” is it’s final stages of completion!!!


***Section 1 - Workout Routines/Fitness/News/How to Articles***
Two articles are featured!!! By Shari and BigCanuk


A) PACKING YOUR OWN SUPPLEMENT CAPSULES –
Some Advantages and Disadvantages
Written by - Shari Soza

The first thing I am working on is a comparison of cost alone, ignoring
the time factor, and the cost of initially buying the plastic
capsule-filling machine. I am also ignoring the total cost, meaning the
cost with sales tax and with freight added on. In another section, I
describe how you do it, and try to focus on time involved.

Packing the capsules yourself is like "self service" gas prices at the
gas station. For vitamins and amino acids that you can get access to
buy in bulk, as a powder form, you can save the labor portion, if you do
the packing yourself. Then, you can afford to take more different
kinds
of things, than you probably could, if you paid "full service" price for
everything.

You will still find things that you want to take, but don't yet know how
to buy the powder in bulk. You will probably always try a new thing in
the pre-packed capsules, simply because who wants to buy 300gm of
something new, and then find out that you don't like the effect on your
body!

If you take LOTS of these supplement powders, try and support the
vendors who will offer you the bulk form, and stop supporting the ones
who only offer you pre-packed capsules. They will get the hint. If a
lot more people packed their own capsules, it might even bring prices
down.

FIRST A COMPARISON OF MATERIALS COSTS ALONE

ASSUMPTIONS
Ignoring talk about market competitive factors and using my empty
capsule prices and the powder prices in the Beyond a Century catalog,
and the pre-packed capsule prices from Nutrition Express catalog, as
examples, I will give some examples. These are two of my favorite
mail-order nutrient vendors. These things may cost you even more if
you get them in a store. The store has to charge more, to help pay the
rent, etc.

To get a rough idea of how much the powder actually weighs, I took a
lightweight herb powder; KavaKava, filled 24 empty capsules, then dumped
out the contents, and weighed them, with no capsules. It showed 1/4
oz, but that can mean "up to" 1/2 oz, since it reflects postal policies.

And the weight of different herbs or amino acids or other powders can
vary a lot, so it is just guess, anyway. So, that is an estimate of
how much of an herb it might take to really fill 24 capsules. One
hundred capsules full ("00" size) could take up to 2 ounces of an herb
powder.

WHATEVER YOU DO, BE SURE TO LABEL EVERYTHING. If you can't remember
what something is, you have to throw it away.

SOME EXAMPLES USING VITAMIN AND AMINO ACID POWDERS
As an example, assuming that a 500mg capsule of TwinLab L-glutamine is
"0" size, the cost of those 24 capsules is 24*1.2 cents, roughly 28.8
cents. And since 100 = 24*4.16, the capsule cost for a bottle of 100
TwinLab L-glutamine is $1.20. Ok, that is capsule cost.

Next, I look up the powder cost for L-glutamine, from my Beyond A
Century catalog, and the pre-packed cost from the Nutrition Express
catalog.

If I assume a constant 500mg for each capsule, then a 100gm bottle of
L-glutamine powder would make 200 of the 500mg capsules. And the
powder cost for that is $9.75.

TO MAKE 200 CAPSULES OF L-glutamine
Powder Cost $9.75
Capsules Cost $2.40
Total $12.15

TO BUY TWO BOTTLES OF 100 CAPSULES OF L-glutamine 500MG
(Nutrition Express prices for TwinLab brand)
Pre-packed Cost $10.47 x 2 $20.94

This is just one example. Actual savings will vary a lot, depending
upon your habitual buying practices. If you always go get them in a
health food store, your price for the pre-packed capsules may be
higher. Converting to packing them yourself would mean EVEN BIGGER
SAVINGS than my examples.

Nutrition Express seems to have the most competitive prices to me, but
then I haven't been buying pre-packed capsules for quite some time.

Ok, let’s try a B vitamin. If you take a lot of Niacin, B-3, like I
do, because it opens up the circulation, especially in the skin, let’s
compare.

I am taking TwinLab 500mg, and those are size "0".

I should be packing these myself, but I haven't gotten around to it.
This article is a reminder for me.

I like the flush, and I can get 200gm of powder for $4.60 from Beyond A
Century. That much powder would fill 400 x 500mg capsules, because
obviously, 500mg is half a gram.

TO MAKE 400 CAPSULES OF NIACIN (FLUSH) 500MG
Capsule Cost for 400 $4.80
Powder Cost $4.60
Total $9.40

TO BUY FOUR BOTTLES OF 100 CAPSULES OF 500mg NIACIN
(Nutrition Express prices for TwinLab brand)
Pre-packed Cost $5.25 x 4 $21.00

This is getting interesting. I am using the best sources I am
currently familiar with, to compare with. Uh oh, the capsule prices
from Beyond A Century are even lower than my prices! I will
have to find a better source, closer to the manufacturer, to be able to
drop my prices to meet theirs. I can try to do this, after I get
sufficient volume of sales happening, so that I could buy in larger
quantities. Let's forget that problem for a minute, and try another
comparison.

Ok, let’s try l-carnitine. That amino acid helps to burn fat, and adds
to muscle strength. It helps carry fat to where it gets burned inside
the cells. I gave that to my late husband to help his heart do a
better job. It makes the heart a better, stronger pump. He would
have probably died years sooner, if he hadn't had it.

Beyond A Century has several forms of carnitine. The cheapest is 50gm
for $20.00. Comparing against TwinLab's offering of 250mg each, that
bottle of powder would make 200 of the 250mg capsules.

The cheapest bottle of these that TwinLab offers is 60 capsules for
$18.87. Again, these are Nutrition Express's prices for TwinLab
products.

TO MAKE 200 CAPSULES OF PURE l-carnitine AT 250mg
Capsule Cost for 200 $ 2.40
Powder Cost $20.00
Total $22.40

TO BUY 200 CAPSULES IN BOTTLES OF 60, THAT IS 3.33 BOTTLES
(Nutrition Express prices for TwinLab brand)
Pre-packed Cost $18.87 x 3.33 $62.90

Savings on this amino acid are even more dramatic! You will probably
find fewer saving on substances where there is more competition. On
less popular products, there would not be as much competition.

Ok, let’s try creatine MONOHYDRATE. There are so many choices in this
one; it is not as simple to compare. I don't have an open bottle of
this to know for sure the capsule size, but if we assume 500mg fits in a
"0" size capsule, like most amino acid powders, we can try to compare.

This one might be better to take in a protein drink, to get the loading
dose you want, depending on the taste of it. I don't know. I
haven't tried this one yet. I can get "000" capsules, but they are
not as economical, and they are bigger to swallow.

If we assume 500mg per capsule, a 300gm bottle of creatine MONOHYDRATE
is $22.50 from Beyond A Century. That would make 600capsules.

TwinLab has 700mg and 1200mg sizes. The 700mg version is probably
nearer to the "0" size. I am not sure.

TO MAKE 600 CAPSULES OF PURE creatine MONOHYDRATE AT 500mg
Capsule Cost for 600 $ 7.20
Powder Cost $22.50
Total $29.70

TO BUY THE EQUIVALENT IN 700mg CAPSULES WOULD BE 428.6 CAPSULES, AT 120
CAPSULES/BOTTLE WOULD BE 3.57 BOTTLES (Nutrition Express prices for
TwinLab brand)
Pre-packed Cost $16.99 x 3.57 $60.67

Savings on this substance are dramatic, also!

WHAT ABOUT THE TIME INVOLVED?
Enough examples of materials cost. What about the time involved
filling these empty capsules? How long does it really take to fill
them?

I will describe what is involved. The speed will depend upon what else
you are doing. I usually do mine while I read email or websurf. Some
of you might do it while you watch TV.

I keep a glass-baking dish close by, with my 24-at-a-time Capsule
Machine.
For the larger 100-at-a-time Cap M Quik, it fits in there too.

I keep the empty capsules I use for myself, in a glass jar. I have
some 1976 Bicentennial-canning jars that have rubber gaskets and wire
bails. I use smaller versions that are about a cup full, to hold my
individual herbs. When I buy amino acids or vitamin powders, they come
in a plastic jar.

To do 24, I shake the Capsule Machine free of any powder residue from
last time, then I take out 24 empty capsules, lay them in the glass
baking dish in the corner, and one-by-one, I take the long half of the
capsule and put that in one side of the plastic machine, and the short
half in the other side. Each part goes into a hole.

You need to have the holes powder-free, or the capsules might stick when
you try to crunch them all together, and then push the filled ones
out. Occasionally I lose one.

You can hold it near a light, and see the shine of the bottom of the
capsule, to see if you have filled all the holes.

When I get the holes all filled, I take a clean spoon and take a little
of the powder out of the herb jar, or I pour a little out from the jar,
onto this tray of upside-down gelatin capsules. I tap the
plastic machine from the side, to make the powder settle down into the
empty capsules.

I take a 3" x 5" index card and try to rake the powder back and forth to
fill them. If they are still not full, I put a little bit more on
there. I do this cycle several times, until they are as full as they
are going to get.

If I overdo it, I have to scrape some of that powder back into the jar,
so I try to not overdo it. It is more sanitary and less chance of
contaminating it with traces of an earlier substance, to never put any
powder back into the jar.

I never sell any from those personal jars to customers, so there is
really no health problem. Just that if I don't want to get everything
all mixed up, for myself, following certain habits promotes purity. I
do tend to spill a little herb in the bottom of the baking dish, so
every so often, I make capsules of that self-organizing new mystery
formula. It hasn't hurt me yet, since I tend to take the same things
all the time.

At first, I used to wash the plastic machine all the time, but it isn't
really necessary. All the powders are dry.

The biggest real problem is occasionally ruining a capsule when you try
to put the two halves of the machine together, and push them out.

When the long sides of the capsules are as full as they are going to
get, I pick up the other side of the filling machine, and lay it on top,
and push down. This crunches the two halves together and pushes them
into the top half. Then, I turn it over and push them out.

Then, I take the 3" x 5" card and scoop the 24 capsules up, and put them
into the compartment in my plastic tackle box.

With the larger 100-at-a-time Cap M Quik, it is a little different. It
is basically a tray for 100 upside down long sides of the capsules,
which stands on legs. You put all the long halves into
the tray, with it raised, then you fill them, and then you lower the
legs, so to speak, and the capsules stick out. Then you put the short
halves of all the capsules on by hand, one-by-one.

To store the 100-at-a-time ones, just use the same labeled bottle you
had bought pre-packed capsules in, before. Or, relabel another
supplement bottle you had from before. You can store your empty vitamin
bottles in a box in the closet.

It really doesn't matter which machine you use, the time for hand
motions for each capsule are about the same.

As for storing the packed capsules, after you make them, I like to use
clear plastic tackle boxes that have lots of little storage
compartments. I like the ones that are about 4" x 7" and have basically
six compartments in them. There must be a gillion kinds of plastic
tackle boxes. Mine are just about right for 24 of the "00" capsules,
in each of the six compartments. If you make 100, you can store them
in your old bottle from the pre-packed ones.

WHATEVER YOU DO, BE SURE TO LABEL EVERYTHING. If you can't remember
what something is, you have to throw it away.

If you live in a humid area, of high humidity, you might need the
desiccant packets to store with your empty capsules. I haven't got a
source for those yet, but that is a factor to consider. Check back
later, I’ll find them. Some substances attract moisture.

IN CONCLUSION, if cost is a factor, and it is for most of us, learning
how to pack your own capsules will probably save you at least 50%, or
even more. On less popular products, there is not as much competition
to bring the prepackaged prices down.

Actual savings will vary considerably, depending on the vendors you
choose to buy from, and competitive market factors.

I hope this advice helps you learn how to do this yourself, so you can
hire yourself to do the packing of capsules.

Shari Soza, mailto: soza@snowcrest.net
I am a semi-retired philosopher-futurist, interested in computers
and in gardening, wholistic learning, and wholistic healing.

My BS was in Chemistry, 1968.
I have a database of stress and nutrition anecdotal style facts, I call
NutriZen\BodyEquations

I would appreciate some feedback about this, to my email address. I hope
to learn a lot about fat and muscle metabolism from you fellows, and
also lots about the hormones.


B) LETHARGY – TO TRAIN OR NOT TO TRAIN
Written by - Dave “BigCanuk”

As per usual, as the winter settles in, a lot of the guys I hear from
are telling me the same thing;
that with the cold season, their zeal has dropped and their workouts are
diminishing. I also am in that category. It's real tough to live in a
country where cold weather is prevalent almost half the year! I've
always told myself I would one day live in a country where the climate
would be more tropical but so far it hasn't transpired. I envy those
people who live in paradise all year long! But
enough of my whining about the winter. There are certain things that can
be done to combat this
natural occurrence.

Outside of changing my training when necessary, a couple of tricks I use
to take the edge off winter are these items. First off, I bought a hot
tub and put it outside my back door. You know, it's amazing how sitting
in 103-degree water with the snow and cold all around you just becomes
so tolerable all of a sudden. It seems like a mini vacation that you can
take every day. That has helped lots.

Another trick is to be tanned. While everyone else around seems to be
looking pale and white and sickly, it seems that nothing looks as good
as a healthy looking tan. Obviously the sun isn't going to do the job
now and although the medical research won't exactly say that sun tanning
beds outright cause skin cancer, it seems the general consensus is that
they are bad for you. So what's a guy to do? I ordered an oral tanning
product from Mass Quantities called "Canthaxanthin". The stuff works and
best of all, it's non-toxic to the body. It's a win - win situation
getting to look tanned and finally not having to worry about the bad
effects of it on your body.

Now for the training aspect. We all know how hard it is to get into a
workout especially when you're not revved about it. Well, I've finally
stumbled onto a little key that helps unlock those lethargic training
times. First of all, tell yourself that you are only going to the gym
for a half-hour to train. Surely, you can spare a half-hour out of your
day, right? Next pick the body part that is your favorite to train.
Usually, this is not what you're supposed to do as it takes away from
the intensity of what's needed to pick up those lagging body parts but
in this case, we're trying to just get into an intensity mode. It
doesn't take long to find the workout falling into place and going well
once your favorite muscle group starts feeling that pump and burn. The
next thing you know, the half-hour is over and you've accomplished the
most important thing of the day. Your workout. Most of the day, we give
and sacrifice our time and abilities for others whether it be work or
play or visiting family/friends but when you're at the gym, that is for
you. Try to make it count as the best it can be.

I hope this helps beat some of those lethargic times that is sure to
come along and hit every one of us sometime during the winter months or
even between cycles when it is tougher to get motivated. Good luck.
Bigcanuk.

P.S. I still sell needles/syringes available in any size/gauge needed.
Also Nizoral shampoo which blocks the effect of androgens on your scalp
thereby prevents hair loss/baldness during a cycle. Don't juice without
it! Feel free to contact me for ordering details at:
bigcanuk@hotmail.com


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Section 2 – Hormones / Synthetic Substitutes / Cycles****

Featuring the “Gains Maker Formula” – Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker

THE HULKSTER JR 5 MONTH CYCLE “INCLUDING THE GAINS MAKER FORMULA”
Designed and Written by Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker
Muscular Enhancement Web Site Hulkster's Newsletters

Very high strength and very high size gains.

The following cycle is designed with male, 1-year experience utilizing
steroids, weighing 100KG, in mind. To adjust for the proper dosage for
your weight, figure a factor of 10% / 10KG of body weight. Example: If
you weigh 110KG, increase the dosage 10% (or to the closest possible
dosage).

Week1=750mg/Sustanon, 100mg/Primobolan Depot, 4tabs/D-bol a day
Week2=750mg/Sustanon, 100mg/Primobolan Depot, 6tabs/D-bol a day
Week3=750mg/Sustanon, 100mg/Primobolan Depot, 8tabs/D-bol a day
Week4=500mg/Sustanon, 200mg/Primobolan Depot, 10tabs/D-bol a day
Week5=500mg/Sustanon, 200mg/Primobolan Depot, 12tabs/D-bol a day
Week6=500mg/Sustanon, 200mg/Primobolan Depot, 10tabs/D-bol a day
Week7=250mg/Sustanon, 300mg/Primobolan Depot, 8tabs/D-bol a day
Week8=250mg/Sustanon, 300mg/Primobolan Depot, 6tabs/D-bol a day
Week9=200mg/Primobolan Depot, 4tabs/D-bol and 50mg/Clomid a day
Week10=1500iu/HCG on Monday & Thursday, 50mg/Clomid a day
Week11=1500iu/HCG on Monday & Thursday, 50mg/Clomid a day
Week12=50mg/Clomid a day
Week13=400mg/Norandrostenedione and 400mg/Androstenedione a day
Week14=400mg/Norandrostenedione and 400mg/Androstenedione a day
Week15=300mg/Norandrostenedione and 300mg/Androstenedione a day
Week16=300mg/Norandrostenedione and 300mg/Androstenedione a day
Week17=300mg/Norandrostenedione and 300mg/Androstenedione a day
Week18=300mg/Norandrostenedione and 300mg/Androstenedione a day
Week19=300mg/Norandrostenedione and 300mg/Androstenedione a day
Week20=300mg/Norandrostenedione and 300mg/Androstenedione a day
Week21=REPEAT THE ABOVE 20 WEEK PROGRAM

? Required add in products: All are OTC “Over-The-Counter” products

1) Water at one gallon per day (products like Gatorade can be utilized
to reach this amount)
2) protein at 220 grams per day (total of both food and supplement)
3) creatine Monohydrate at 4 grams 3 times per day during weeks 1 - 8,
then 4 grams 4 times per day during weeks 9 – 20
4) Chrysin at 350mg per day, taken in the morning on an empty stomach
5) Melatonin at 9mg per day at 30 minutes before bed
6) Adipokinetix at 3 capsules per day, see note below
7) Amino Acids at the manufacturers recommended dosage
8) Multiple Vitamin and Mineral at the manufacturers recommended dosage
9) Primrose Oil at 2 gelcaps 2 times per day
10) Cod Liver Oil at 2 gelcaps 2 times per day
11) Aspirin at 2 tabs 3 times a day

? Products you can add in if you have access to them:

1) Andriol at 1 gelcap an hour before your workout during weeks 1 – 8
2) Clenbuterol at 2 tabs 2 times a day utilizing 2 days on, then 2 days
off, then repeat. Utilize during weeks 9 – 20
3) Cytomel / Triacana / T3 taken at 1 tab a day during weeks 9 – 12 and
again during weeks 17 – 20
4) liv-52 at 2 tabs 2 times per day during weeks 1-9
5) Proviron at 2 tabs per day during weeks 2-8. Proviron should be
utilized instead of Nolvadex, as Nolvadex is more pronounced in
decreasing the GH and IGF-1 production (as compared to Proviron), while
part of the gains made, are a direct result of the anabolic / androgen
increasing the GH and IGF-1 production.

? Ways to improve the effectiveness of the products you’re taking:

1) Take the Norandrostenedione and Androstenedione at the recommended
daily dosage in the morning on an empty stomach and the other half
before bed
2) Products like Norandrostenedione, Androstenedione, Chrysin,
Adipokinetix, Clenbuterol, Cytomel/Triacana/T3, and ECA Stack that are
taken in the morning are more effective if taken on an empty stomach
3) 30 minutes before you take your morning products, mix a half a
teaspoon of baking soda in a glass of cold water and drink, this will
help neutralize the stomach acids and increase the absorption rate of
the products taken
4) Take the creatine Monohydrate with a high glycemic “simple
carbohydrate” drink like Gatorade or Powerade
5) Take 10mg of both Norandrostenedione and Androstenedione then mix in
with distilled water in place it in a nasal dispenser, starting 15
minutes before your workout snort one dosage into each nostril and then
repeat every 30 minutes till gone
6) Take the Adipokinetix at one in the morning, one in the afternoon,
and one 30 minutes before your workout
7) Start taking protein at 220 grams per day and increase this amount by
5 grams per day until you experience loose bowel movements, then back
off 10% of the dosage you took the day before and stick with that dosage
throughout the remaining weeks

? Substitute list:

1) Testosterone Cypionate can be utilized to substitute the Sustanon,
but at the following dosage changes, 750mg/Sus = 600mg/Cyp, 500mg/Sus =
400mg/Cyp, and 250mg/Sus = 200mg/Cyp
2) Deca-Durabolin can be utilized to substitute the Primobolan Depot,
utilizing the same dosages
3) Winstrol can be utilized to substitute the D-bol, but add 50% to the
recommended dosage per day
4) ECA Stack can be utilized to substitute the Adipokinetix at the same
recommended frequency

? Tips to help you increase your gains in both size and strength:

1) Utilize a high intensity, high weight, and low rep workout routine 6
days on, 1 day off at 90 minutes per day, during weeks 1-10. Then
utilize a 3 days on, 1 day off at 90 minutes per day, during weeks
11-20. A workout routine like the Push, Pull, Legs Hulkster Workout
Routine is the ideal program, described in the March issue of the
Hulkster’s Newsletter available at Hulkster's Newsletters
2) Get your weight and Bodyfat measured before you start the program and
then at weeks 3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, and after completion. If you notice
your Bodyfat either staying the same or increasing for 2 consecutive
monitoring periods, decrease your caloric intake by 10%. If you your
Bodyfat is dropping more than 1.5 % per monitoring period increase your
caloric intake by 10% (as your lean muscle gains are degraded due to low
caloric intake).
3) Ideally you should loss 1 % of Bodyfat while gaining (6 pounds for
weeks 3, 6, and 9), (week 12 you’ll experience a decrease in weight due
to reduction of water weight “bloating” plus your body will be
experiencing a hormonal rebound affect), and then (3 pounds for weeks
15, 18, and at completion)
4) If greater “size” is your only goal, then increase your caloric
intake so that you are close to your starting out Bodyfat percentage
during each monitoring period
5) For the greatest gains in size/weight, only do aerobic activity first
thing in the morning and on an empty stomach
6) Spread out your daily food intake to 5-6 (equal in caloric value)
meals per day
7) During your workout, drink plenty of fluid to maintain a high
hydrated state
8) If you have no access to Clomid, increase the dosages of the HCG to
2500iu per injection
9) If you have no access to HCG, increase the dosage of the Clomid to as
follows, week 9, 10, and 11 to 100mg per day
10) If you have no access to either Clomid or HCG, eliminate weeks 10,
11, and 12 and jump from week 9 straight into week 13

So, why stack Sustanon, Primobolan Depot, Dianabol, Clomid, and HCG?

Sustanon (Testosterone Propionate 30 mg, Testosterone Phenylpropionate
60 mg, Testosterone Isocaproate 60mg, and Testosterone Decanoate 100 mg)
250mg/cc
Very high anabolic, high androgenic properties: This injectable steroid
is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both dramatic
strength and size gains, rated as the most effective injectible. The
reasoning for the mixture / blend of four Testosterone products is to
reduce the water retention, aromatization, liver stress, and affects
upon the body's natural hormonal levels. This products is oil based, so
shots can be taken weekly

Primobolan Depot (Methenolone Enanthate) 100 and 50mg/cc or 50 and 5mg
tabs available
Very high anabolic, low androgenic properties: This injectable / oral
steroid is known for is effectiveness in both bulking and cutting
(depending on what it’s stacked with) utilized for bulking when stacked
Testosterone or Dianabol, cutting when stacked with Winstrol or Anavar.
Also associated with least number of adverse side effects. This product
is oil based so shots can be taken once a week.

Dianabol / D-bol (Methandrostenolone) 5mg tab
High anabolic, high androgenic properties: This oral or injectable
steroid is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both
dramatic strength and size gains, in oral form it’s only surpassed by
Anadrol-50. Also known for causing mild headaches in the beginning of
your cycle and mild water retention.

Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) 50mg tab
Fertility medication: which causes an increase of follicle stimulating
hormone and luteinizing hormone. Clomid is utilized to prevent the loss
of gains made in size after the completion of a cycle, when endogenous
testosterone levels are far below normal. Clomid also is known for it's
mild anti-estrogen properties, although not as effective as Nolvadex or
Proviron, it reduces the chances of gyno starting until the natural
hormonal levels are back to normal.

HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin)
This medication is a hormone, which stimulates the ovaries and the
testes. It is used in males to stimulate testicular decent or testicular
growth and development. In females, this medication is used in
combination with other medication to induce ovulation. Females may
require only one dose a week. Males may receive a series of injections 2
to 3 times a week. HCG helps “kick-start” your natural production of
hormone / testosterone into operation. Normally the dosage and schedule
goes like this: 1500iu on Monday and Thursday.

So, what is to be expected?

The main purpose of this program is to eliminate the losses (in
size/strength) normally associated with OFF-CYCLE periods, while also
decreasing Bodyfat percentage throughout the entire 5-month routine. In
the program described above, an average individual starting off at 220
pounds with 17% Bodyfat is estimated at the completion of the program to
be at 231.6 pounds with 10% Bodyfat (a loss of 15.4 pounds of fat, while
gaining 27 pounds of lean muscle). Of course, everyone reacts
differently and individuals may customize this program to achieve their
personal goal. As an example, instead of loosing 17% Bodyfat, an
individual may be content at the percentage he’s currently at and thus
increase the caloric intake to which the Bodyfat percentage is
consistent, during the monitor periods. With the baseline percentage
taken at the start of the program and possibly add 27 pounds to his
starting weight. Completing the program at 247 pounds. In a matter of 10
months, a person can completely change their body composition to the
shape/size they’ve always wanted. Of course, this entire program is for
informational purposes only and you should always consult a physician
before starting any supplement, medication, or workout routine.

How to cut cost?

You can start by buying your products in bulk and if you’re like me,
those massive shakes don’t cut it. So, I buy bulk powder and cap it
myself!!! This is a easy and very cost effective, you can get everything
you need to start filling your own caps by going to:
Pack Your Own Herb Capsules

They carry the caps, machines, natural herbs, etc… that you’ll need and
at drop bottom prices, no one bets this service!!!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Section 3 - Open Forum****

“This is a section, that I’ve added for members to submit an
Article, on subjects that really don’t fit the other sections, this
section is open
to all, and subject matter/opinion/comments are that of the original
author and MAY NOT NECESSARILY BE THAT OF THE EDITOR, HULKSTER JR!!!”
Three articles are featured!!! By Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker, B (a new
breed of guru), and Gumbi


A) WHAT WENT WRONG, OR DID IT AT ALL
Written by - Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker

IT’S CONTEST DAY (EVENING SHOW) AND
JOE HAS THE BEST TAN (COLORS)
JOE HAS THE BEST DIFINATION (CUTS)
JOE HAS THE BEST SYMPTRY
JOE HAS THE BEST MUSCULAR SIZE
JOE HAS THE BEST ROUTINE (90 SECOND WITH MUSIC)

SO, JOE WON, RIGHT? WRONG, BILL WON IT! WHY?

I’ll cover the two reasons, the first being Joe’s fault or timing and
the other involving POLITICS.

There is approx. 10 hours (normally) between the pre-judging and the
evening show. So, what happened that would cause Joe to loss, basically
he scored very poorly during pre-judging and by the time the evening
show came around he had learned all his mistakes from the pre-judging,
but it was too late.

We’ll discuss the most common errors and how to get them right from
pre-judging to evening show!

TAN (COLORS), how many times have you gone to a show and in the middle
of either the comparison round or the individual routine, you see that
his bronzing application start to run. Or the bodybuilder looks like
someone painted the outside areas but not the inner arms, between the
legs, etc…

About a 45 days out from the contest you should start hitting the sun /
tanning salon, start off conservatively and worked your way up, no one
enjoys having a sunburn. This will begin the process of developing a
good baseline. Then 30 days out from the contest (in combination with
sun tanning) you should start applying Sunless Tanning Spray / Lotion
(Dark) everyday after your evening shower, before bed. I found that one
of the best was Estee Lauder Sunless Tanning Spray, it’s alittle more
expensive than the other brands, but you’ll find it will not come off as
easily and get on your clothes. Estee Lauder also sells a separate
application for your face, which I recommend as well. Your face will
turn darker than the rest of your body, so you want to use a lighter
colored tanning solution on it, the closer you get to the contest the
more you should pay attention to EVENNESS of the tan. Then four days out
from the contest, you should start applying your Bronzing Application,
normally once after your evening shower (at this point you can stop
utilizing the Sunless Tanning Spray). Then 24 hours before your
pre-judging apply your last coat of Bronze (normally the morning before
contest day) THEN STOP!!! No more Sun, Spray, Lotion, Paint, Bronze,
etc… otherwise you’re going to looking like a chocolate waterfall!!!
Remember that EVENNESS is the hardest but most pronounced aspect.

OIL (POSING), we’ve all seen it. Contestants that have no shine, uneven
oil applications, dull areas on their body, etc…

A lot of bodybuilders use Baby Oil and other products that are
comparable. You can tell which guys are using this by looking at the
abs, the ab area will absorb whatever is applied, faster than the other
body parts, thus the rest of your body is shining in the lights, but
your abs are not reflecting a thing. Baby Oil is designed to soak into
your skin and condition it, not hang on the outer skin layer for long
periods of time. There are Posing Oils available that are designed to
last longer on you skin and not absorb as fast. These are quite
effective, but the big secret that the good ol’ boys utilize is PAM
Cooking Spray. Yes, that’s right cooking spray, this stuff will last and
last on your skin and is barely absorbed at all, it’s designed as a
non-stick substance that floats on food and the pan to keep them from
sticking to one another. And always practice applying your oil one-week
out from the contest, and have someone assist you, otherwise you’ll look
uneven.

HOLDING THOSE POSES, some guys/gals run through there routine and a
series of poses so fast that they never firmly held a single pose. This
will cost you dearly in points.

Each pose should be held for atleast three seconds, unless it’s one of
your top five poses then atleast five seconds. During your individual
routine, this is your chance to hide what you’re lacking and really show
off what you have that no one else does. If you have a weak back, don’t
do all back poses!!! You would not believe what I’ve seen bodybuilders
do. I watched one guy that had the best back and hams in the entire
event and during his routine never showed his back side once, it cost
him first place!!! Watch every contest video you can get your hands on,
learn how to do every pose, and not just the pose itself but the prep
movements for a specific pose, example: when the judge asks for a double
bicep pose, you start off with your arms slightly crossed (finger tips
almost touching the other arms elbow) then with a graceful and steady
movement you open up your arms in a circular motion and bring them up to
the posing position, the upper arm should be parallel with the floor. No
matter what pose you do, pay attention to every body part, and make sure
your entire body looks great in every pose (and this comes from
practicing over and over again). Try not to lean too much and always
make sure your abs stay in and are tight.

COMPARISON ROUND, at this point all the bulking, cutting, dieting is
done and it’s time to go punch for punch with the other guys!!!

The biggest problems I see is that most bodybuilders don’t practice the
poses enough, the judges call out a pose and you always see one guy that
looks at the others to see what pose he’s suppose to do. At that point,
the best thing to do is walk off stage!!! If you don’t know the poses
and the procedures, go home!!! You need to practice these basic poses
over and over (I can’t push practicing enough)!!! This will not only
prepare you for the contest but it will also build your self-confidence
as you’ve practiced these poses so much, you can do them in your sleep.
You know the order of the poses, how to gracefully strike the pose, and
maintain good posture. POSTURE, this is another area were a lot of
bodybuilders loss points. Always try to maintain the best posture you
can, stay as vertical as possible (I watched one guy strike a rear lat
spread and he bent forward so much that his head was almost infront of
his abs, thus you couldn’t get a good look at his back)!!! Don’t lean
too much to compensate for a weak area, the judges will see through
this!!! Slight bending, leaning, turning is fine and recommended but
don’t over do it!!! The final note on this chapter is shacking!!!
Example: when a bodybuilder throws a double bicep and both his fists /
forearms are shaking like a vibrator, this shows inexperience. Stop the
range of the pose just before you reach this stage, the difference will
not compensate, for poor form.

THE INDIVIDUAL ROUTINE (WITH MUSIC), now it comes to the part in the
show where your personality comes out and you can show off all your hard
work!!!

Make sure that you select music that is YOU!!! If you listen to
classical music, don’t use a BANG YOUR HEAD type of song. Use music that
you listen to and reflects your personality!!! Also it helps to select
music that not only you love, but you know the audience will love as
well!!! It’s a good practice that men utilize songs produced by a male,
and women utilize songs produced by a female. A common practice is to
start off your routine with one song and then cut into another, this
works great and one of the best ways of taking advantage of this is to
start off with a slow song and then hit a (must standup and dance) pump
you up song. This really gets the crowd going, and the judges hear it,
BIGTIME!!! But don’t utilize more than two songs, the last contest I
went to one of the bodybuilder’s utilized four songs, that only
confessed the crowd and was too hard to follow, thus he lost first
place. Also remember this is not a strip show, don’t make any sexual
gestures, turn around bend over and show your butt, act like either a
CHIP-N-DALE or ROSTERS dancer. THIS WILL COST YOU POINTS and my even
disqualify you.

Keep the routine simple and focus on your best poses, go from one pose
to the next in one graceful movement, hind your weak areas while
highlighting you strong points. And practice, practice, practice (over
100 times your entire routine)!!!

POSE DOWN, time to get territorial!!!

This is the time when the judges tally up the scores and gives the
audience one last chance to see you in action. This is where
sportsmanship really shows, you see guys that physically push others
with their hands (very poor attitude) it’s fine to nudge infront of
another bodybuilder, that’s part of the game, but don’t act like a TOUGH
GUY!!! Anything harsher than a nudge is grounds for disqualification!!!
In this stage of the game, most of the time this carries no points,
except when a tie has occurred, then it gives the judges one last chance
to pick who the winner is, so always take it seriously and do your
best!!! Also, don’t try to follow another bodybuilder by striking the
same poses as he’s doing, at this point you’re looked at as a FOLLOWER
not a LEADER, go to the side and strike your own poses, let the other
guys come to you and try to compare, LEADERS WIN!!!

O.K. lets recap the highlights:
Start getting sun 45 days before the contest
Start using sunless tanning lotion / spray 30 days before the contest
Start applying the Bronzing Application 4 days before the contest
24 hours before contest (no sun, lotion. spray, and bronze)
Use Pam Cooking Spray before you go on stage
With every pose you do, be graceful and hold the pose
Maintain good posture
Utilize music that you and the audience will enjoy
Practice, practice, practice, practice, practice
And most importantly, HAVE A GOOD TIME!!!

Now, let’s talk about the POLITICS of judging and what can happen!!!

According to most guidelines none of the judges should have any ties to
any of the bodybuilders that have entered a specific contest!!! This is
to prevent favoritism or being particle to someone for reasons other
than their qualifications. But, most local events utilize judges that
happen to know some of the competitors due to they also live and workout
in the area. This is hard to avoid, and to monitor the judges a person
is selected as a Chief Judge whose main responsibility is to make sure
everything is done correctly and fairly, the Chief Judge doesn’t rank
the competitors or assign points, he’s strictly there to oversee the
entire operation.

BUT THIS SYSTEM HAS FAILED AT TIMES, AND THE QUALIFIED BODYBUILDER
WASN’T GIVEN HIS / HER TRUE RANKING!!!

I’ve attended contests where competitors trainers were on the judging
panel, major sponsors that were supporting an event were also competing
in it, current or past officials with close ties to the judging panel
were in the contest, where judges were not qualified / certified to
judge (but were allowed to do so anyway as a favor or to butter him up
by the local association) This type of actions lead to one thing, FIXED
CONTESTS!!!

I judged over a dozen contests in the US and never have seen the blatant
misuse of authority as I do now!!! But it’s not only happening on Guam,
but everywhere!!! Sponsors, promoters, and politicians are putting more
and more pressure on the judges to pick the competitors they feel should
win!!!

It’s come to the point where if the local association doesn’t feel that
you’ll benefit them, you’ll loss no matter how good you look!!!

B) THE MAGIC PILL, A PUBLIC MISCONCEPTION
Written by - B (a new breed of guru)

Most of you guys who read this newsletter will really be able to relate
to this, so stick with me for a minute. I know you want the latest cycle
trends and other good info inside this newsletter.

I discovered the world of anabolics about two years ago and I am very
happy with the results, I am not happy with how fucking stupid people
are. I was at a family gathering recently when I was knocking on my
cousin about how he looks like a crack addict, we all sat and laughed,
and he piped in, "I could look just like you if I had the money" I
thought to myself what a complete idiot. Juice did not make my body what
it is today, Busting my ass in the gym and eating the right
shit was my formula. I am no dumbshit, The juice help take my body to
levels that would have taken many years. Many people seem to think that
steroids are a mere magic potions to a big, ripped Physique with no
work. If you are one of these people, do all of us a favor and stay the
fuck away from roids. I here shit everyday around the gym a bunch of
teenage kids playing on the Nautilus will say, " I am gonna get on some
shit and get huge" You have got to be kidding me this kid didn't know
the clean and jerk from jerking himself off. It makes me fucking sick! I
know not everyone is the same and not everyone can be knowledgeable in
this area. I look at weightlifting success as an equation Hard work,
Proper Training, Nutrition, Supplements (legal or illegal) = the
physique desired. This is a very simple equation but there is always a
breakdown somewhere, which is why people all over the world look the
exact same as a year ago. So the ones that do achieve success it is just
because of the magic pill, nothing else, get a clue would be happy to
answer any questions about anything bb related later—
B (a new breed of guru)


C) SLEEPING POSITION SCHEDULE
Written by - Gumbi

Maybe I'm crazy but I have this Sleeping Position theory which if done
correctly will increase muscle growth substantially. Now, I haven't
bothered to do any research in order to find data to support my theory;
what I am about to impart is based solely on intuition and personal
experience.
First, being no great fan of gravity (without it I could lift a hell of
a lot more weights!) I at times curse the earth's gravitational pull on
that last crushing rep; but of course gravity is a necessity not only
for muscle growth but also for muscle constraint so I take the good with
the bad. For example, our bodies have to fight gravity every second of
our lives and this in itself is impetus for muscle growth - without
gravity we would sooner or later end up looking like E.T. On the other
hand, if our bodies were subject to the kind of gravity that exists on
Mars we would probably end up looking like walking mushrooms with
muscles! Also there is the earth's atmospheric surface pressure
(1000millibars) which plays a role in influencing our bodies overall
growth and development; however, since there aren't any large variances
in gravity and surface pressure,
our body’s growth is consistent throughout. Yet at certain times of day
there are areas of the human body that are subject to variances in
pressure: the feet, glutes and varies body parts when SLEEPING.

The gravity holding us down on earth exerts pressure on the bottoms of
our feet when walking and glutes when sitting are of no serious
consequences for the average bodybuilder. But gravity converted to
physical pressure on the human body when we are in bed could effect the
bodybuilder immensely! I know what you are thinking: physical pressure +
human body + bed = yea right! That's not what I'm talking about you
self-administering Testosterone filled dogs but it's an idea I'm willing
to consider. Undoubtedly pressure has an effect on the human body and
when we sleep on our backs, stomachs or sides, pressure is exerted
directly on those body parts substantially more than prone body parts –
body parts facing upward. This is of no great cause of concern for the
average Joe, but for those bodybuilders who are intent on repairing torn
muscle fibers (the very essence of muscle growth); pressure on these
fibers can limit muscle growth substantially! An analogy of this is
plant life: if we were to plant a seed and then put a weight, a brick
for example, on top, the seeded plant (like your muscles) would continue
to grow but at a
greatly decelerated rate.

Granted the plant would continue to grow albeit an altered pathway but
what I'm surmising here is external pressure REDUCING speed of growth
which in turn means slower gains in lean mass. Muscle does and always
will grow regardless of the kind of pressure we subject our sleeping
bodies to, but if we were to incorporate a training schedule with a
Sleeping Position Schedule, in turn keeping trained body parts from
having pressure exerted on them during sleep, I believe an increase in
lean mass would be significant. Below is a sample of a Sleeping
Positions Schedule (SPS):

TRAINING SLEEPING POSITION
Chest/Biceps = on Back or Side
Back = on Stomach (Not side as it would put pressure on Lats)
Shoulders/Triceps = on Back or Stomach
Legs = any position but Stomach and Side does put some pressure on
Quads.

As I have stated above, I base my theory on intuition and personal
experience; my first cycle in which I gained 10.45 kilos (with the aid
of Anabolics of course) I did not follow the above schedule, but on a
following cycle where I gained 15.60 kilos, I strictly adhered to the
above schedule. Whether my increased gains were due to difference in
cycled steroids - I can not say. But I have also used the above formula
before the use of steroids and my gains were good by most standards.

Of course I may just end up being laughed at and having my theory proven
as useless as HMB, but if it does prove to warrant some merit the
wonderful thing about it is it's absolutely free.

PS: It would be interesting to find out what are the sleeping positions
of certain pro bodybuilders. My bet is Dorian Yates sleeps mostly on his
Stomach or side, but rarely his Back!
Best in Growth, Gumbi


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Section 4 - Supplements / Enhancement / Cosmetic Products****

NORANDROSTENEDIONE – IT’S AS BLACK AS IT GETS
Written by both Derek “Unique” Cornelious
Massquantities Supplement Dealers, Network Solutions E-Commerce Web Site - Store Offline
And also by George Spellwin
Elite Fitness Bodybuilding Magazine, Bodybuilding: Anabolic steroids, EliteFitness.com

If the testosterone-enhancing supplement Androstenedione is decidedly a
gray market substance, then some where between the gray and black market
lies the new substance Norandrostenedione. Norandrostenedione is so new
that no human studies exist yet. However, as Androstenedione has
demonstrated its effectiveness at increasing muscularity, vascularity,
endurance, and strength, Norandrostenedione does all the above with the
seemingly added benefit of improved lipolysis or increased fat
mobilization. In addition to these attributes, Norandrostenedione has
far fewer potential side effects than its Androstenedione cousin does.

According to famous steroid guru Dan Duchaine,
"19-nortestosterone is a testosterone molecule without a carbon molecule
at the 19th position. So nor-Androstenedione is simply an
Androstenedione molecule without any carbon at the 19th position...The
interesting thing about nor-Androstenedione is that the dehydrogenase
enzyme in the liver won't add any carbon at the 19th position. It adds
only hydrogen at the 17th position. So, without any carbon added, the
Norandrostenedione won't be converted to testosterone. It's converted to
nor-testosterone instead. In basic terms: nor-Androstenedione is
converted to Nandrolone in the liver."

The highly anabolic properties of Nandrolone are undisputed. Nandrolone
easily binds to the body's steroid receptors and remains attached even
longer than testosterone. Nandrolone are preferable to testosterone’s
because of poor conversion to undesirable estrogenic compounds, and
because the androgenic side effects like acne, increased body-hair
growth and acceleration of male pattern baldness are not as prevalent.
Unfortunately, Norandrostenedione may cause a false positive on a
steroid test for Nandrolone.

Is it legal? Well, that depends on whom you talk to. The
Norandrostenedione sold by Mass Quantities, the first company to market
Norandrostenedione, is imported and as such it must pass both FDA and
Customs inspections. This does not mean, however, that it will not be
classified as an anabolic steroid and banned by the DEA in the future.

In fact, respected supplement guru, Patrick Arnold, the biochemist that
enabled OSMO to be the first company to market Androstenedione wrote,

"I don't know but I have been smart enough to stay away from this one as
have most supplement companies. The supplement dudes who insist that
nothing is going to happen to them may be in for a very RUDE awakening.
... A testosterone precursor is one thing. A Nandrolone precursor is
just going too far. The whole house of cards could come falling down
because of Norandrostenedione and it will take Androstenedione with it."

In terms of dosages, most athletes are consuming 100 - 300 mg per day,
with more ambitious dosing schedules being not uncommon. Athletes tend
to take one large dose one hour prior to training every day.

Dan Duchaine wrote a much more radical method of administration about.
Dan has mentioned that Norandrostenedione could be added to a
cyclodextrin, making the Norandrostenedione water-based. This would
result in a highly anabolic nasal spray. The advantage here is that you
would need only about 10mg instead 100mg oral. We have received numerous
reports that athletes are experiencing excellent results even without
the cyclodextrin simply by nasally inhaling the Norandrostenedione
powder. The effects of nasal administration seem to be felt about 15
minutes after ingestion as opposed to about one hour after oral
administration.

Dan Duchaine also mentioned an even more radical method of
administration and early reports to Elite Fitness also suggest its
effectiveness. Athletes are putting Androstenedione and/or
Norandrostenedione powder in a cosmetic creme base and applying it
topically to the scrotal skin (the thinnest skin on the body).

The most obvious combination for Norandrostenedione is in a stack with
Androstenedione. As perhaps one of the most popular anabolic steroid
stacks is the Deca (Nandrolone Decanoate) and test (testosterone) stack.
Likewise, athletes are using the andro/norandro stack to get the full
muscle receptor site benefits of the Nandrolone and testosterone
conversions. Effecting the muscles in two different ways, the anabolic
effects of each supplement are optimized.

The benefits of the andro/norandro stack are further enhanced with the
use of Tribulus or Tribulus Terrestris. Tribulus may raise testosterone
levels because it reportedly increases the pituitary gland's production
of luteinizing hormone. LH is the body's signal to produce natural
testosterone.

Finally, athletes are using a high quality soy protein with the
andro/norandro stack. Aside from being an excellent and highly cost
effective source of protein. According to Dan Duchaine, the
phytoestrogens in soy seem to impart a dual antagonist/agonist action in
the body, similar in action to Nolvadex. This may help combat some of
the potential side effects associated with the androgen byproducts of
the andro/norandro stack taken at high dosages.

Mass Quantities, was the first and to my knowledge is still the only
supplement company in the United States brave enough to market
Norandrostenedione commercially. Mass Quantities research suggests that
this naturally occurring steroidal compound falls under the same legal
classifications as DHEA and Androstenedione -- which means it is
completely legal. In fact, Mass Quantities has contacted the DEA expert
on anabolic steroidal compounds and has received definitive assurance
that Norandrostenedione is legal at this time.

Early customers of Mass Quantities volunteered to be among the very
first humans to try this steroid. The results were so overwhelmingly
positive that they have now made the substance generally available.

Here are some of the unedited reports from their first customers to try
Norandrostenedione.

1) I split the Andro & Norandro w/ my brother and added Tribulus. What I
had lasted 4 weeks. I added 18lbs bodyweight and 75 lbs. to my bench. It
may not be much for steroid users (which I'm not), but these are the
best results of any supplement program I've followed. I'm 33 years old,
but feel 19. Thanks, This has meant a lot to me.

2) I've been taking 150mgs andro, 150mgs norandro and 500mgs Tribulus
orally about hour before workout and then 50mgs of andro and norandro
each nasally (yep, I use a straw) about 15 minutes before workout. ...
What I can say is that the workouts are intense, fly by and I have to
pull myself out of the gym. The changes I see in my body are more in the
last four weeks than in the last three years of working out. Maybe I
need to up the dosages (I'm 55).

3) I have recently completed my experiment with Norandro from you at
Mass Quantities. I took a 200mg dose at 1-1.5 hours before my workouts
on workout days only. ... I did put about 3/4" on each arm during this
cycle on the Norandro. It seems to be staying so far I have been off
about 1 month so far. I have lost a substantial amount of body fat since
starting the Norandro. While still maintaining my LBM gains. I have
tried almost all-legal supplements and had no real results before, so
this is significant.

4) I have been using 150-200mg only on workout days.... 5 days a week. I
started the stuff 5 weeks after the end of my cycle right when I started
to feel like I was losing strength (probably just mental), but strength
levels have not dropped nor has my LBM ... I'm just happy cause sex
drive is up somewhat and my girlfriend is much more pleasant to be
around when I can take care of her needs!

5) By the way, I don't know what decent sized quads or calves are in the
world of bodybuilding but mine are measured at 26.5 inches and 14.5
inches respectively. Considering I don't do any lower body lifting at
all, that's not too bad. After being on the Norandrostenedione you
should see how cut these babies are now.

6) I used Norandrostenedione and Androstenedione for a total of 8 weeks.
I usually work out in the evenings around 5 or 6 so I would take the
supplements 90 minutes before working out. Dosage was double tapered. I
started at 50mg. a day of Nora the first week, then 50mg. a day of each
the second week, then 100mg. of Nora with 50mg. of Andro the third week.
The fourth week was the peak at 100mg. a day of each. Then tapered down
the same way. No loading. No food or drink with them. Just dissolved the
dosages under my tongue. My bench went from doing 6 to 8 reps with 160
lbs. to 6 to 8 reps with 190 lbs. Squats from 8 to 10 reps with 190 lbs.
to 8 to 10 reps with 225 lbs. Dead Lift from 6 reps with 260 lbs. to six
reps with 320 lbs. Military Press went from 6 to 8 reps with 100 lbs. to
6 to 8 reps with 120 lbs. Barbell Curls went from 6 to 8 reps with 100
lbs. to 6 to 8 reps with 115 lbs. I've gained anywhere from 1/4 inch to
a full inch on each body part. A full inch on my chest, lats, and legs,
and 1/4 or so on my arms. My body weight went from 165 to 180 lbs. I
think my energy was higher a bit too. I totally appreciate the service
and products form Mass Quantities. You guys are the best. Thanks for
everything. I look forward to doing more business with you soon.

Dosage: 6-x 50 mg (one micro-scoop) per day. Note that if you're
stacking Norandrostenedione with other hormone-like supplements, we
don't recommend exceeding a total of 300 mg per day.

How To Take It: Use the included 50-mg micro-scoop to measure a dose.
Note that 50 mg is not very much material... just dump it under your
tongue and swish it down with water.

Quantity: At 300 mg per day, a single bottle of Norandrostenedione will
last you a solid nine and a half weeks. If you stack Norandrostenedione
with just one other supplement (Pentabol®, for example), one bottle will
last you through two eight-week cycles. Not a bad deal.

Storage: Put the lid back on and keep in a dry area.

Side Effects: Less androgenic than Androstenedione, but could
potentially cause any or all of the following: oily skin, acne,
temporary decrease in libido, testicular shrinkage, gynecomastia, hair
loss.

Norandrostenedione is so new that no human studies exist from any United
States based Research Centers. Early customers of Mass Quantities
volunteered to be among the very first bipeds to take this steroid. The
results were so overwhelmingly positive that we made the decision to
make the product generally available.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Section 5 - Recipes****

“FAT-FREE GRANOLA”

This is a granola recipe I made up. The measurements aren't exact; I
generally go for a good consistency and a well-coated mixture.

3 cups oats (the quick kind)
Half cup honey
Half cup applesauce
Quarter cup wheat germ
Mix, add more applesauce & honey as needed. You don't want the mixture
too lumpy because the insides of the lumps won't cook well. Cook @ 350
for 15 minutes, in a glass rect. baking dish.
Add raisins &. Half-cup sunflower seeds. Cook another 10 minutes.


“ENERGY BALLS”

24 Dried Figs
1/3 cup Honey
4 tbsp. Orange Juice
2 tbsp. Lemon Juice
1 tsp. Lemon Juice
2 1/2 cups unbleached flour
1/2 tsp. Baking Soda
1/4 tsp. Baking Powder
1 tbsp. Applesauce
1/2 cup Dark Corn Syrup
2 Egg Whites
1 cup Oat Bran
Add figs, honey, orange juice, and 2-tbsp. lemon juice to food processor
and mix on "chop" until fig bits are finely cut. Set aside. Put all
other ingredients (except oat bran) in mixing bowl. Beat with an
electric mixer 3 - 4 minutes at medium speed. Add fig mixture and beat
until everything blends. Roll 20 - 24 balls and coat with oat bran
poured on a plate. Place balls on a pan and bake at 350° for 10 minutes,
or until they are warm and a bit puffy. Place in a refrigerator to
harden. For a crunchier texture, bake 2 - 5 minutes longer, or until
dough is thoroughly cooked.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Section 6 - Questions and Answers****

This section is dedicated to questions that have been sent in to me and
I feel that it’s common or important in nature to print!!!

Ask the Hulkster Jr.

Send your question to hulkster@kuentos.guam.net

A) QUESTION: “Hulkster Jr., I’ve read that the most effective way to
cycle steroids. Is by starting out at a high dosage and working your way
down. Is this true and can you give me an example of this?”

Well, this is true and false, true in the fact that products that are
highly androgenic are much safer and more effective when taken in this
manner, but false in that if you want to keep those gains and ensure
that the gains made are quality lean muscle, not just bloating. You also
need to utilize a product that is more highly anabolic than androgenic
in the middle of your cycle. This will ensure that you get both the
benefits of a highly androgenic and the quality of a highly anabolic
product. Here’s an example of a cycle I design utilizing these facts:

THE DOWNHILL RUN STACK
Written by – Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker

Very high strength and very high size gains.

The following cycle is designed with male, weighing 110KG, experienced
steroid user, in mind. To adjust for the proper dosage for your weight,
figure a factor of 10% / 10KG of body weight. Example: If you weigh
120KG, increase the dosage 10% (or to the closest possible dosage).

Week1=100mg Anadrol-50/day, 750 Sus/week, 100mg Deca/week
Week2=100mg Anadrol-50/day, 500 Sus/week, 100mg Deca/week
Week3=50mg Anadrol-50/day, 500 Sus/week, 300mg Deca/week
Week4=50mg Anadrol-50/day, 250 Sus/week, 400mg Deca/week
Week5=50mg D-bol/day, 400mg Deca/week, 100mg Primobolan/week
Week6=40mg D-bol/day, 300mg Deca/week, 200mg Primobolan/week
Week7=30mg D-bol/day, 200mg Deca/week, 300mg Primobolan/week
Week8=20mg D-bol/day, 100mg Deca/week, 300mg Primobolan/week, 100mg
Clomid/day
Week9=1500iu/HCG (Mon, Thur), 50mg Clomid/day
Week10=1500iu/HCG (Mon, Thur), 50mg Clomid/day
Week11=50mg Clomid/day

Make sure your daily intake of protein is at least 3 grams per kg/body
weight and your daily caloric intake is 50 cal per kg/body weight.
Utilize a high intensity, high weight, and low rep workout routine 6
days on, 1 day off at 90 minutes per day, during the cycle. After
completing the cycle, utilize a 3 days on, 1 day off at 60 minutes per
day. During the cycle take Evening Primrose Oil and Cod Liver Oil to
assist your kidney/liver. Also, drink at least a gallon of water/day and
most importantly eat, eat, eat (especially BEEF, just watch the fatty
stuff).

Gains with this oral and injection stacking combination for an average
110KG male is 8 - 14 kg. Females should not utilize this cycle, due to
the high androgenic properties of it. This is heavy cycle and little
side effects may be noted. Normally, the only noticeable side effects
are an increase in acne, bloating in the upper abdomen area, increased
cholesterol level, and decreased sleeping pattern. But, if have
preexisting gyno, had gyno develop during puberty, or are susceptible to
gyno. Either Nolvadex or Proviron is a recommended. (Proviron is
preferred)

So, why stack Anadrol-50, Sustanon, Deca, D-bol, Primobolan, Clomid, and
HCG?

The main purpose of this cycle is to hit the receptor sites hard and
with the heavy androgenic products, when the receptors are fresh and
clean (in the first three weeks). Then as the receptor sites begin to
saturate, you’ll convert over to more anabolic – less androgenic
products. This will allow you to intake heavier androgenic products with
fewer chances of any adverse side effects. The increasing of the
Primobolan is to aid in giving you that more cut look, after you
complete the cycle.

Product description:

Anadrol (Oxymetholone) 50mg tabs
Very high anabolic, high androgenic properties: This oral steroid is the
strongest oral known. Anadrol is recognized for its superior strength
and size increase, its effectiveness is just short of injectable
Testosterone. But, all this comes with a price; high water retention
(which will attribute weight loss after completion) increased blood
pressure, aromatization, liver stress, and affects upon the body's
natural hormonal levels.

Sustanon (Testosterone Propionate 30 mg, Testosterone Phenylpropionate
60 mg, Testosterone Isocaproate 60mg, and Testosterone Decanoate 100 mg)
250mg/cc
Very high anabolic, high androgenic properties: This injectable steroid
is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both dramatic
strength and size gains, rated as the most effective injectable. The
reasoning for the mixture (blend of four Testosterone products) is to
reduce the water retention, aromatization, liver stress, and affects
upon the body's natural hormonal levels. This products is oil based, so
shots can be taken weekly

Deca-Durabolin (Nandrolone Decanoate) 200, 100 an 50mg/cc available
Very high anabolic, moderate androgenic properties: This injectable
steroid is one of the most effective, yet associated with least number
of adverse side-effects, steroid known. Both moderate strength and high
size gains are noted. Deca is also known, to boost the immune system,
while also adding in the rehabilitation of joint or tendon injuries and
inflammation, like Tendonist.

Dianabol / D-bol (Methandrostenolone) 5mg tab
High anabolic, high androgenic properties: This oral or injectable
steroid is known for it’s superior properties that allow for both
dramatic strength and size gains, in oral form it’s only surpassed by
Anadrol-50. Also known for causing mild headaches in the beginning of
your cycle and mild water retention.

Primobolan Depot (Methenolone Enanthate) 100 and 50mg/cc or 50 and 5mg
tabs available
Very high anabolic, low androgenic properties: This injectable / oral
steroid is known for is effectiveness in both bulking and cutting
(depending on what it’s stacked with) utilized for bulking when stacked
Testosterone or Dianabol, cutting when stacked with Winstrol or Anavar.
Also associated with least number of adverse side effects. This product
is oil based so shots can be taken once a week.

Clomid (Clomiphene Citrate) 50mg tab
Fertility medication: which causes an increase of follicle stimulating
hormone and luteinizing hormone. Clomid is utilized to prevent the loss
of gains made in size after the completion of a cycle, when endogenous
testosterone levels are far below normal. Clomid also is known for it's
mild anti-estrogen properties, although not as effective as Nolvadex or
Proviron, it reduces the chances of gyno starting until the natural
hormonal levels are back to normal.

HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotrophin)
This medication is a hormone, which stimulates the ovaries and the
testes. It is used in males to stimulate testicular decent or testicular
growth and development. In females, this medication is used in
combination with other medication to induce ovulation. Females may
require only one dose a week. Males may receive a series of injections 2
to 3 times a week. HCG helps “kick-start” your natural production of
hormone / testosterone into operation. Normally the dosage and schedule
goes like this: 1500iu on Monday and Thursday.

Proviron (Mesterolone) 25mg tab
Androgenic properties: This oral steroid is known for its estrogen
blocking capabilities by competing with the estrogen at the targeted
sites. Although, it doesn't have the same effective as Nolvadex, it's
negative affect on the GH and IGF-1 production is much lower than that
of Nolvadex. Also recognized for its high toning capabilities when
stacked with both a high anabolic - high androgenic steroid and reducing
water retention normally associated with androgenic steroids.

Nolvadex (Tamoxifen Citrate) 10mg tab
This is a non-steroidal medication, which is utilized as a very
effective anti-estrogen. This is accomplished by the Nolvadex competing
at the targeted sites with the estrogen (not decreasing the estrogen,
but competing with it). Nolvadex is probably the most effective
medication used by steroid users in preventing Genoa and female pattern
fat distribution. But, Nolvadex also decreases the GH and IGF-1
production, while part of the gains made, are a direct result of the
anabolic / androgen increasing the GH and IGF-1 production. Thus
reducing your possible gains in both strength and size.

Notes: A) Durabolin can be utilized instead of the Deca-Durabolin, but
you have to cut the dosage in half and take it twice a week as the
Durabolin effectiveness in the body is not as long as the
Deca-Durabolin. B) Testosterone (Cypionate) can be utilized instead of
Sustanon. C) An anti-estrogen is recommended (if you are prone to gyno),
starting with week 3 and continuing through week 7, Proviron should be
utilized instead of Nolvadex, as Nolvadex is more pronounced in
decreasing the GH and IGF-1 production (as compared to Proviron), while
part of the gains made, are a direct result of the anabolic / androgen
increasing the GH and IGF-1 production. D) Clomid is recommended, as it
will assist the HCG in “Kick-Starting” your natural hormonal production
back into full operation faster. Good luck and good gaining!!!
Be careful and watch your back!!!………Gary “Hulkster Jr.” Becker


----------

